# Added to the brood!!!



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Well it isn't technically mine but I came up with the name.

My brother got a new dog. She is pit bull (like my Dozer and my personal favorite breed). She is white with a dark brown spot by her eye and a one on her ear. She is only 10 weeks. I got to name her. So I named her after a Sons of Anarchy character, Gemma.

Finally a little girl in the Brood of 7 boys!

I'll post pictures soon. She is absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She sounds pretty, Pit bulls are one of my favourite dog breeds.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Awww, I can't wait for a picture, good luck with her  I love dogs  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually I am starting to wish he did not get her. My brother is currently in the process of moving out, so he is gone a lot. He will take the dog with him and bring her home with him the same night or she will stay with his girlfriend. The other day he left her at the house while everyone was gone. He was gone from 5 pm to 1 am. He just left her at the house, my parent did not know she was there and didn't get back untill about 12am (due to a halloween festival they help with every year). He let her in the cage for 7 hours with no food or water. He is a horrible dog owner. I am starting to think about findin omeone who wants her, telling him I'll watch her, giving her away, then telling him I accidentally lost her. I really don't care, I just want her to be healthy and safe.

Also: I am ver knowledgable when it comes to pitbulls. I have seen both him and his girlfriend do things that could copmromise training. I try to tell them they are doing wrong but, they act like I don't know anything about the breed or dogs in general. Seriously! I have had pitbulls before and plenty of other dogs. This is the first pitbull (and dog) who's care has been put soley in his hands and he acts like he knows what he is doing! I am sick of it!

What should I do???


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually if you Give her away if you "watch her" you can actually be arrested or fined, or both. Then she would have to be returned to him (angering the "new owners"). So Don't do it.

Maybe try to tell him or something. Really I can't help you. I mean, if everyone in your family agrees with you maybe see if your family can sit down with him and tell him, and either try to teach him or convince him to give her up for adoption.

If things get super out of hand (and you would need actual evidence of this) you could call Animal Control, But they would take her to the pound or shelter and she would most likely be put down for being a pit bull. Really, there's nothing you can do other then try to force it into his head that he needs to research more about Pit bulls (and dogs) and take better care of his dog.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Where I live Animal Control has no jurasdiction anyway. Even if I were to do the "watch her" thing, he would be too stupid to realize it. And if he did realize I doubt he would snitch, but i would rather not chance it. I think I'm just goung to keep trying to convince him he is in the wrong.


----------

